
The unlikely, eccentric inventor turning inedible plant life into fuel - sur
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/marshall-medoff-the-unlikely-eccentric-inventor-turning-inedible-plant-life-into-fuel-60-minutes/
======
feistypharit
Sure sounds a lot like the story of Elizabeth Holmes and theranos. I hope its
not, but: unknown founder, novel tech not quite done yet, prove all the
experts wrong, large investment, big names on the board...

~~~
NonEUCitizen
He's even got the same board members as Theranos: George Shulz and William
Perry.

But he also has real scientists Steve Chu and Bob Armstrong on the board...

------
SQL2219
Must watch.

